# fatal: execv /usr/sbin/postqueue: Permission denied

## fixinko

Hello,

I'm trying to run SELinux in enforcing mode, everything runs fine but when postfix/sendmail is trying to send/recieve mail, this error shows up in the maillog, but any selinux permission denied showing up in syslog  :Sad: .

```

Dec 18 20:56:40 phoenix postfix/sendmail[25041]: fatal: execv /usr/sbin/postqueue: Permission denied

```

What do I wrong? Thanks.

----------

## nixnut

Is the selinux policy for postfix installed and are the files labeled correctly?

----------

## fixinko

I think yes. I'm using this postfix selinux policy 

```

*  sec-policy/selinux-postfix

      Latest version available: 20070928

      Latest version installed: 20070928

      Size of files: 415 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/selinux/

      Description:   SELinux policy for postfix

      License:       GPL-2

```

and /usr/sbin/postqueue is (i think) correctly labeled

```

phoenix ~ # ls -laZ /usr/sbin/postqueue 

-rwxr-sr-x+ 1 root postdrop system_u:object_r:postfix_postqueue_exec_t 208488 Sep  3 07:51 /usr/sbin/postqueue

```

Postfix is running as system_u:system_r:postfix_master_t

I think, if I don't have currectly labeled files, an avc denied message shows up in syslog, but they don't.

----------

## nixnut

Does the file /var/log/avc.log exist? That's usually where the avc audit messages end up I think.

Anyway, you're probably better off asking on irc or on the gentoo-hardened mailing list. The selinux experts don't use the forums much (if at all)

----------

